# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Respondenten gezocht voor focusgroep over kant- en klaarmaaltijden

## Manon1991

Hallo allemaal,

Voor mijn afstudeerscriptie doe ik onderzoek naar een aanbieder van gezonde kant- en klaarmaaltijden. Op dit moment ben ik op zoek naar respondenten die graag deel willen nemen aan een focusgroep die ongeveer 1 uur zal duren. 

Respondenten dienen aan de volgende eisen te voldoen:
- 40 jaar of ouder
- HBO niveau (verkregen door opleiding of werkervaring)
- Een/tweepersoonshuishoudens
- Woonachtig in de omgeving Eindhoven/Helmond

Ben jij of ken jij iemand die graag aan dit onderzoek deel zou willen nemen?
U kunt contact opnemen via: [email protected]

Alvast bedankt!

----------

